# bring it on



## chiaro

I was wondering how do you say "bring it on" in Italian.


----------



## Elisa68

It could be _provocarlo_ or _produrlo_.
However, we need more context to translate it.


----------



## Scrumpals

Credo che chiaro voglia dire "bring it on" come un espressione:

"I have tons of work for you to do - reports, data anaysis, and it needs to be done by 5:00pm"
"Bring it on!"

Steven


----------



## fredericks

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Credo che chiaro voglia dire "bring it on" come un espressione:
> 
> "I have tons of work for you to do - reports, data anaysis, and it needs to be done by 5:00pm"
> "Bring it on!"
> 
> Steven



and what would it mean in Italian?


----------



## Elisa68

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Credo che chiaro voglia dire "bring it on" come un espressione:
> 
> "I have tons of work for you to do - reports, data anaysis, and it needs to be done by 5:00pm"
> "Bring it on!"
> 
> Steven


e la traduzione?

Edit: Fede, ci siamo incrociati!!!


----------



## chiaro

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Credo che chiaro voglia dire "bring it on" come un espressione:
> 
> "I have tons of work for you to do - reports, data anaysis, and it needs to be done by 5:00pm"
> "Bring it on!"
> 
> Steven


 
exactly, thanks


----------



## fredericks

chiaro said:
			
		

> exactly, thanks



I'm glad you got it but I don't get....does it mean something like: rush! hurry up!  ?



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> e la traduzione?
> 
> Edit: Fede, ci siamo incrociati!!!



già


----------



## chiaro

fredericks said:
			
		

> I'm glad you got it but I don't get....does it mean something like: rush! hurry up! ?


 
No, it is rather used when you dare to take the challenge.


----------



## V52

chiaro said:
			
		

> No, it is rather used when you dare to take the challenge.


  Hi, Chiaro could it be  "Forza!"  or "Coraggio!" Vittorio


----------



## Scrumpals

Fammi provare a darti il senso in italiano:

"portami tutto quello che c'e' da fare e ce lo faro'!"

Hai capito?
steven


----------



## Alfry

could it be:
datti da fare, 
datti una mossa
or something like that?


----------



## fredericks

Scrumpals, you said:

"I have tons of work for you to do - reports, data anaysis, and it needs to be done by 5:00pm"
 "Bring it on!"

is it the same person who says both sentences? or just somebody that tells you to do what you are supposed to do?

because it seems that the same person who has a lot of work to do says:
"portami tutto quello che c'e' da fare e ce lo faro'!"

So it could be like "Diamoci da fare!"

scusa Alfry ho appena visto che in pratica ho scritto la stessa frase che avevi scritto tu...


----------



## Sierra

"Bring it on" is a way to say "sono pronto per la sfida", but I'm not sure how to say it in a funky way in Italian.


----------



## Scrumpals

sono due persone diverse. L'una dice quello che c'e' da fare, l'altra risponde "bring it on!" oppure "dammelo tutto da fare??"


----------



## Alfry

forza, allora, fatti sotto...
but I do not know if it makes sense in this context:

"I have tons of work for you to do - reports, data anaysis, and it needs to be done by 5:00pm"
"Bring it on!"


----------



## Scrumpals

che significa "fatti sotto"? Do yourself under??? or do yourself in?


----------



## erick

I think the translations so far are a little bit off, so I'll try to clarify the situation where you tell someone to "bring it (on)."
It's often said in sports competition, where there are two opponents and one team will say to the other, "we're going to beat you" (in harsher terms), and the other team will respond, "bring it on!"  Implying: "do your best/worst, bring your best game, I'll show you who's best (me)."  It's kind of a counter-provocation that asks your opponent to bring "it" (their best game, etc) but even that won't suffice and they'll lose.  John Kerry said this often during his presidential campaign, and unfortunately Karl Rove brought his usual and effective character smear.  I just noticed there's a thread covering this expression.  There was a teen movie with Kirsten Dunst by this title a few years back.


----------



## Alfry

it means something like: 
come on, I challenge you, come here, let's see how good you are...


----------



## Sierra

It is the_ acceptance_ of a challenge, not the challenge itself.  

See my above translation of it: "sono pronto per la sfida" (this is tame but in English "bring it on" is quite feisty). 

As Erick says, it is most useful in a sports context but it can also be used in any sort of situation where there is a challenge.


----------



## Alfry

so, fatti sotto would work

A: ti sfido ad una partita a scacchi
B: fantastico, fatti sotto


----------



## Elisa68

A: Ho un sacco di lavoro per te da completare entro stasera.
B: Va bene, acetto la sfida!!

Something like that?


----------



## fredericks

Alfry said:
			
		

> it means something like:
> come on, I challenge you, come here, let's see how good you are...



no alfry non credo....non sfidi l'altra persona, che non c'entra niente, (così sembra quasi che tu voglia picchiare l'altro)  in quanto tutto il lavoro dovrai farlo tu, ed è quella la sfida!

forse

Diamoci dentro!


----------



## Sierra

I think we've got it!


----------



## erick

Alfry said:
			
		

> so, fatti sotto would work
> A: ti sfido ad una partita a scacchi
> B: fantastico, fatti sotto


Alfry this sounds promising -- can you explain what this means literaly?  Is it as Scrumpals says?  (Do yourself under?)
As was mentioned earlier, the expression should be "feisty" and carry with it a lot of _attitude._
Or _diamoci dentro!_ -- I don't understand the effect of this phrase ...


----------



## DAH

I'd say:

Portalo su me!


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				DAH said:
			
		

> I'd say:
> 
> Portalo su me!


 
This does not make much sense in Italian!

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

erick said:
			
		

> Alfry this sounds promising -- can you explain what this means literaly? Is it as Scrumpals says? (Do yourself under?)
> As was mentioned earlier, the expression should be "feisty" and carry with it a lot of _attitude._
> Or _diamoci dentro!_ -- I don't understand the effect of this phrase ...


 
well, 
when I say to you : FATTI SOTTO, I mean "come closer, I'm ready and accept your challenge"


----------



## Max.89

What does it mean?
I often find it when two men/warriors are going to fight.

Could it be preparati,tieniti pronto?


----------



## _forumuser_

Max.89 said:


> What does it mean?
> I often find it when two men/warriors are going to fight.
> 
> Could it be preparati,tieniti pronto?


 
Fatti avanti!
Forza allora!
Avanti se hai coraggio!
Vediamo cosa sai fare!
Tira fuori quello che hai! (abbastanza letterale)
ecc.

Si usa in risposta ad una sfida/minaccia per rilanciare. It si riferisce al potenziale/capacita'/armi del rivale.


----------



## gianca83

*I'd like to ask you **what does can mean** "bring it on back" ? Does it mean **bring it on again? I heard it in a Jet song. Does anybody knows it? 
On the Web I found a translation "Tutto torna alla memoria" (?). 
*


----------



## TimLA

*I'd like to ask you **what it means to **"bring it on back" ?*
*Does it mean **bring it on again?*
*I heard it in a Jet song.*
*Does anybody knows it? *
*On the Web I found a translation "Tutto torna alla memoria" (?). *

From THESE lyrics
depending on which line in the song you are talking about,
it could mean
"tutta torna alla memoria"
but also
"portalo in dietro"
"porta i memorie in dietro"

or something like that.


----------



## gianca83

One of the most difficult things in english language, is understand the context in which the word is. And if there are some phrasal verbs... is over


----------



## bis

TimLA said:


> *I'd like to ask you **what it means to **"bring it on back" ?*
> *Does it mean **bring it on again?*
> *I heard it in a Jet song.*
> *Does anybody knows it? *
> *On the Web I found a translation "Tutto torna alla memoria" (?). *
> 
> From THESE lyrics
> depending on which line in the song you are talking about,
> it could mean
> "tutta torna alla memoria"
> but also
> "portalo in dietro"
> "porta i memorie in dietro"
> 
> or something like that.


Is the preposition "on" an intensifier to add more emphasis such as "come on in"? If so when would it be possible to insert "on" in the phrasal verb construction?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, bis - good question.   I was just trying to explain this the other day to someone who asked about the difference between come over/come on over (no difference) and I don't think I did very well. 
Bring it back/bring it on back - same meaning, the "on" as you say is an intensifier.  This is not the same "on" as in "bring it on!"  (which is the topic of the original post).  Right now I can't think of any other phrasal verbs where this occurs.  I thought maybe with phrasal verbs of movement, but I've just looked at a long list of them and can't find any others where "on" fits like this.


----------

